# 32 million still not insured



## tyroneweaver (Nov 3, 2015)

another government failure.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 3, 2015)

Yup. They are quietly tossing applications that are hanging out for more than a year. That is, there are millions of apps that haven't been processed, and they're throwing them away instead of processing them, so that nobody knows that all those people didn't get their medical.

Of course, most of those apps are for working people. They don't deserve medical anyway. Their only purpose is to feed, clothe and provide medical care to the criminals, thugs and illegals.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 3, 2015)

And you'd like to make it a lot higher...Loserterians have done everything in their power to make it a failure.


----------



## Votto (Nov 3, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> another government failure.


 
Link?

BTW, government never fails cuz they always need more power to succeed.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> And you'd like to make it a lot higher...Loserterians have done everything in their power to make it a failure.



They didn't need to do much.

The far left wing pretty much set it up that way from the start.

Not that the far right wing has got a good idea to save their sorry lives.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2015)

The insured are down by 1/3d in three years: far ahead of schedule.

The tossers like Sun Devil, kg, etc., are being shown the door.

Such an improving day America.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 3, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> another government failure.



No link?  I wonder why...


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 3, 2015)

"Most uninsured people are in low-income working families. In 2014, over 8 in 10 were in a family with a worker, and over 5 in 10 have family income below 200% of poverty."

Key Facts about the Uninsured Population


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> "Most uninsured people are in low-income working families. In 2014, over 8 in 10 were in a family with a worker, and over 5 in 10 have family income below 200% of poverty."
> 
> Key Facts about the Uninsured Population


And there are 1/3d less of them uninsured in the last three years no matter how hard the far right reactionary trash have tried to keep them insured.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank a Republican near you.


----------



## dblack (Nov 3, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> another government failure.



But a win for society.


----------



## dblack (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> And you'd like to make it a lot higher...Loserterians have done everything in their power to make it a failure.



I certainly have. You're welcome.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 3, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> "Most uninsured people are in low-income working families. In 2014, over 8 in 10 were in a family with a worker, and over 5 in 10 have family income below 200% of poverty."
> 
> Key Facts about the Uninsured Population



This is an excellent source - thank you!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 4, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > And you'd like to make it a lot higher...Loserterians have done everything in their power to make it a failure.
> ...


They don't need saving, they never did.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 4, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Thank a Republican near you.



For their 50+ attempts at obstructionism, decidedly.  The amount of taxpayer money they've squandered could have repaired all the dams in South Carolina before the flooding...

For the fact that one-third fewer Americans are without health insurance, credit goes where it's due.  The GOP ain't it.


----------



## idb (Nov 4, 2015)

Votto said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > another government failure.
> ...


Like The Rich need more more money and power for the Trickle-Down to work?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 4, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Thank a Republican near you.
> ...



You clearly misunderstand me.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 4, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



On the contrary.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 4, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Oh? For what am I suggesting that we thank republicans?


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 4, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I said I understand you.  That does not mean what you think it means.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 4, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



So.....you don't know what I am thanking republicans for?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 4, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Thank a Republican near you.
> ...



No more have insurance they can actually use.  

I've got family who have insurance....that is essentially worthless.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 4, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 5, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Why do you persist in translating "yes" as "no"?  Do you think that makes you clever?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2015)

"32 million still not insured"

Many of whom the consequence of Republican-controlled states refusing to expand Medicaid - an unwarranted rightwing temper tantrum at the expense of Americans' healthcare.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 5, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Dude....just spell it out. What prompted you to post a reply to me? What do YOU think I said?


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 5, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You seem to be intent on making this thread about you and not about the topic.  Since I'd prefer to talk about the dishonesty/stupidity of people who fail to notice that PPACA enrollment is actually ahead of projections despite Republican state governments' attempts to sandbag it, you'll have to carry on by yourself from here.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 5, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



I am interested in finding out why you found issue with what I said regarding republicans. You haven't explained it to me yet.

Let me ask you a simple question. Do you think I am a supporter of the ACA or a detractor?


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 5, 2015)

For those of us still interested in the topic:

Where the states stand on Medicaid expansion


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 5, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> another government failure.



Man!  Just look at the penalties we will be able to collect off all these who haven't gotten insurance. Come on income tax time.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 5, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > another government failure.
> ...



Already incurred for 2014 and will be again for 2015, which is why some of the "That'll show Obama!" crowd have been changing their minds about 2016.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 5, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Yes, I saw that too. Increased premiums, increased deductibles, many loosing their coverage because their insurance company either folded completely or else pulled out of Obamacare, many exchanges closing. Sounds really great.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 5, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



I was referring to the "I'm gonna pay the penalty and get nothing" people.  They can't be experiencing what you're describing if they've spent the past two years with no insurance.  Though I imagine the ones who've had to pay for medical treatment out of pocket may be experiencing sticker shock.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 5, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



The penalty for 2016 is pretty hefty, especially for a family.


----------



## gipper (Nov 5, 2015)

No way.  Obama said he would fix this and he never lies.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 5, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



So there are people whose ODS is so severe they'd deny their families health insurance?  Would they be members of the Party of Personal Responsibility?


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 6, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



No. Just reporting that the penalty for not having insurance is very steep. You can't accept the truth?


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 6, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



I can accept the truth that some people think accepting the penalty is some sort of "statement."  My mistake was in thinking it was just individuals cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  It didn't occur to me that people with families would put them at risk to "show Obama."

Now I know better.

(Incidentally, anyone who calls those penalties "steep" has no knowledge of what premiums were like prior to the PPACA.)


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 7, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "32 million still not insured"
> 
> Many of whom the consequence of Republican-controlled states refusing to expand Medicaid - an unwarranted rightwing temper tantrum at the expense of Americans' healthcare.



How is this an expense to American's Healthcare.

Are we getting yet another Harvard BS meme (47K dying a year...but no corpses) ?

Please provide evidence that this is really killing people or putting them at risk.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 7, 2016)

because the uninsured who go to ER costs much more than those who are insured?

because the uninsured do not get preventative care?

because people like billy don't care about others?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 7, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



I can't imagine the overall anguish this would cause someone trying to make ends meet and not being able to afford insurance.

Obamacare driven policies are nothing but very expensive catastrophic policies.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 16, 2016)

And has that number improved ?


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 16, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> And has that number improved ?



Figures are based on annual sign-ups, which are made available in November.  This is February.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 16, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> another government failure.



Failure is almost synonymous with the federal government.  

But it is never a total failure if you consider that some people are happy with the decision.

I would think that most legislators would realize you can't please all the people even most of the time....so maybe you should not try.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Thank a Republican near you.



You got everything you wanted with ObamaCare


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 17, 2016)

Key Facts about the Uninsured Population


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 17, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Thank a Republican near you.
> ...



Not even close. But it's an improvement.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 17, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > another government failure.
> ...


Some feel the penalties are cheaper than their premiums so they drop coverage.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 17, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Aetna will be buying Humana and reducing coverage.

UHC will be dropping out altogether by 2017.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 17, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



So the insurers will be going the way of the banks.  SSDD.


----------



## dblack (Feb 17, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Exactly. They'll be profiting from their control of government policy.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 17, 2016)

dblack said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



As they have been for decades.  Too bad no one noticed until January 2014.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 17, 2016)

It means that the old folks currently enrolled in Humana advantage plans will be forced on to regular Medicare which provides less coverage.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 17, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> It means that the old folks currently enrolled in Humana advantage plans will be forced on to regular Medicare which provides less coverage.



Humana isn't the only game in town.


----------



## dblack (Feb 17, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Some of us saw it long before that. Too bad no one listened.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 17, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > It means that the old folks currently enrolled in Humana advantage plans will be forced on to regular Medicare which provides less coverage.
> ...


BCBS and UHC are getting out of the exchange also.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 17, 2016)

Along with Coventry and Cigna


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 17, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Not in my state.  Instead of just tossing off random thoughts, you need to provide some actual data.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> It means that the old folks currently enrolled in Humana advantage plans will be forced on to regular Medicare which provides less coverage.


That is a silly assertion without any solid evidence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2016)

And the continuing obstructionism guarantees single payer within two presidential elections.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 18, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > It means that the old folks currently enrolled in Humana advantage plans will be forced on to regular Medicare which provides less coverage.
> ...


Whatever you say

http://www.bizjournals.com/louisville/news/2016/01/22/why-humana-aetna-mergercould-cost-seniors.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 18, 2016)

blue, the point was "could" not that it "will" go up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 19, 2016)

32 million still uninsured.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 19, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Thanks for the article.

We'll see what kind of rain it brings.....

I am afraid your opposition is probably not capable of comprehending it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2016)

You reveal your moronic self with the above post.

32 million are uninsured; ACA insurance costs may or may not go up; 14 million or more are now insured compared to three years ago; so forth and so on.

You hate facts, Sun Devil.  I will always point out when you are wrong, when you use ad hom attacks because you can't argue the point, and will support you when you are correct.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 20, 2016)

Libs are very short sighted.  Lookee 14 million signed up.   Who cares if they get anything beneficial out of it or not...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Libs are very short sighted.  Lookee 14 million signed up.   Who cares if they get anything beneficial out of it or not...


Such a simplistic comment with no evidence, no stats, no facts at all from Blue.  Yes, it is a continuing success no matter how difficult the obstructionists obfuscate.


----------



## jillian (Feb 20, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> another government failure.



no. but nice try. that's a decrease of nearly 9% from the year before. that is a government success. but if it bothers you, i think you should write to your state  government and demand that they accept the medicaid extension.

Key Facts about the Uninsured Population

from the same link:
"Most uninsured people are in low-income working families. In 2014, over 8 in 10 were in a family with a worker, and over 5 in 10 have family income below 200% of poverty. Reflecting the more limited availability of public coverage in some states, adults are more likely to be uninsured than children. People of color are at higher risk of being uninsured than non-Hispanic Whites."


i'll also point out that texas has the highest number of uninsured people in the country. you should send a note to rick perry.

Census: Texas still No. 1 in rate of uninsured


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Libs are very short sighted.  Lookee 14 million signed up.   Who cares if they get anything beneficial out of it or not...
> ...


Yes seniors you can have Medicare aren't we generous...

It just doesn't cover

Drugs/prescriptions 
Dentures/Dental care
Hearing Aids
Eye exams/glasses
Hospital stays listed as "Observations"
Long term care
General foot care 
Reconstructive surgery
Acupuncture
Nursing home services
And so on...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2016)

Some _are _covered and the supplementals cover the rest.

Why do you lie?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Some _are _covered and the supplementals cover the rest.
> 
> Why do you lie?


Supplementals? Oh... you mean the 100+ extra a month that the gov rips off seniors to make their "free" healthcare remotely useable?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 20, 2016)

But libs are so generous.

They will just deduct that from your social security so you don't have to cut a check


----------



## Greenbeard (Feb 20, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Yes seniors you can have Medicare aren't we generous...
> 
> It just doesn't cover
> 
> ...



Medicare does cover drugs and observation stays.

Most of the rest of your list isn't all that common in a medical benefit plan anyway. My BCBS plan doesn't include dental or vision (like most people I have separate plans for that), nor does it include long term care, etc.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Some _are _covered and the supplementals cover the rest.
> ...


I don't pay the extra insurance, and I have great health insurance.  And you have not shown that either ACA or medicare are not good programs.  You simply make statements that are not true, blue.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 20, 2016)

jillian said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > another government failure.
> ...


33 million americans are currently uninsured.
 Your post is bogus. You're a fraud and a failure just like your boy.

33 Million Americans Still Don’t Have Health Insurance


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2016)

And when your folks were in charge it was almost 45 mllion, my bogus friend.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 21, 2016)

ACA is totally separate from Medicare

People often confuse Medicare and Medicaid.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> And when your folks were in charge it was almost 45 mllion, my bogus friend.


It's going to get worse when Medicaid dollars start drying up. It's already happening in California.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2016)

MeBelle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And when your folks were in charge it was almost 45 mllion, my bogus friend.
> ...


Give us your link, and I will show your error.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> And the continuing obstructionism guarantees single payer within two presidential elections.



The idea that within eight years the public suddenly going to embrace single payer is absurd.  A good chunk of the public is fully aware of the problems caused by ObamaCare.  They aren't going to double down.  Single payer is unaffordable, unattainable, and unconstitutional.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> And when your folks were in charge it was almost 45 mllion, my bogus friend.



Are you seriously defending spending $1.2 trillion over ten years for 12 million people, many of which already had insurance prior to the passage of ObamaCare?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2016)

I am seriously saying our GOP with help from the Dems fucked it up, yes, Taz.

You think Trump, if elected, will throw out ACA and go back to the train wreck we had before?

Yeah, big changes are coming, so get ready for it.


----------



## Greenbeard (Feb 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The idea that within eight years the public suddenly going to embrace single payer is absurd.  A good chunk of the public is fully aware of the problems caused by ObamaCare.  They aren't going to double down.  Single payer is unaffordable, unattainable, and unconstitutional.



Doesn't seem all that absurd. The right has coopted the attacks of the left at this point. Critics on both sides have converged on what "the problems" are: the hallmarks of any market-based system. Consumer cost-sharing. Premiums. Networks. 

There's only one type of model that doesn't have any of those things.

Even the GOP frontrunner at this point has expressed admiration for single-payer systems.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am seriously saying our GOP with help from the Dems fucked it up, yes, Taz.
> 
> You think Trump, if elected, will throw out ACA and go back to the train wreck we had before?
> 
> Yeah, big changes are coming, so get ready for it.



The system we have now is the train wreck compared to what we had before.  Yes, changes maybe coming, but it's not going to be single payer.  I would bet my entire retirement fund that there will be no single payer in this country two presidential elections from now like you claimed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am seriously saying our GOP with help from the Dems fucked it up, yes, Taz.
> ...


Would you if you had an all-Democratic government?  That is possible with the implosion of our GOP.


----------



## rdean (Feb 21, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> another government failure.


Republicans in Red States are blocking health care.  They really do mean "let them die".

Republican lawmakers block bids to expand Medicaid

Red states spent $2 billion in 2015 to screw the poor

Five Major Ways That Republicans Are Trying To Sabotage Obamacare

Thanks for bringing that to our attention.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 21, 2016)

rdean said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > another government failure.
> ...


You must be the 2nd of a set of Twins, because no one person could be as dumb as you.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 21, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



And this, ladies and gentlemen, is the RW non-response to Anything It Does Not Like - a contentless flame that will go unremarked by staff because, well, Reasons.

This is a good thing.  It shows that the RW is intellectually bankrupt, and it is why it loses.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> And when your folks were in charge it was almost 45 mllion, my bogus friend.


Ernest L.  Wilkinson was a great president, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Would you if you had an all-Democratic government?  That is possible with the implosion of our GOP.



We already had an all Democratic government with a filibuster proof majority a few years ago and they wouldn't go for the idea.  

Single payer is completely unaffordable and would require the largest bureaucracy on planet earth to manage.  Sanders' own state of Vermont already tried this just a couple of years ago and scrapped it once they realized the price tag was way higher than what they thought it would be.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 21, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...





Arianrhod said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


LOL, ok Entitlements will take 100% of the nations taxable income in the near future. Good luck with that. Spend your way into prosperity; works every time.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 21, 2016)

rdean said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > another government failure.
> ...



Look at the total medicaid spending in your 2 billion canard article.

Boy are you stupid.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Would you if you had an all-Democratic government?  That is possible with the implosion of our GOP.
> ...



It would create a civil war.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Would you if you had an all-Democratic government?  That is possible with the implosion of our GOP.
> ...


Well, you keep repeating your opinion.  Single payer is not national health care with government owning and managing the resources and product of the system.  It is the financing mechanism, just like medicare, which works well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Silly you!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 22, 2016)

How can anyone justify calling themselves a republican and advocating for single payer at the same time.  

Republicans don't stand for big government (or so they say).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> How can anyone justify calling themselves a republican and advocating for single payer at the same time.
> 
> Republicans don't stand for big government (or so they say).


Ask Trump.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > How can anyone justify calling themselves a republican and advocating for single payer at the same time.
> ...



Why ?

He's not for single payer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 22, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Rick Perry said he was.  Is Donald Trump still 'for single-payer' health care?

Trump agrees with Bernie on health care. 
Here Trump is trying to wiggle out of his mess on health care.
Donald Trump on single-payer, donation to Hillary Clinton


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 22, 2016)

From politifact:

*Our ruling*

Perry said Trump is "for single-payer health care."

Fifteen years ago, Trump was decidedly for a universal healthcare system that resembled Canada’s system, in which the government pays for care for all citizens. Recently, he's said he admires Scotland’s single-payer system and disses the Affordable Care Act as incompetently implemented.

*However, a Trump spokesman denied that the candidate supported "socialized medicine" and suggested Trump prefers a "free-market" solution. *Other than that, though, the Trump campaign has been silent about what his specific health care policies are; perhaps Trump will be pressed on this point during the Aug. 6 debate.

Given the current evidence, Perry's attack is partially accurate, but leaves out details. We rate the statement Half True.


----------



## dblack (Feb 22, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> From politifact:
> 
> *Our ruling*
> 
> ...



My "ruling" is that Trump is a dangerous ego-maniac and we need to do everything we can to ensure he isn't elected to government.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 22, 2016)

dblack said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > From politifact:
> ...



If you said Trump and Clinton, I'd be on board.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like Trump is helping you to get your wish.

What a disaster.


----------



## Votto (Aug 11, 2016)

dblack said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > From politifact:
> ...



Ego verses corrupt lying law breaker.

And the ego must go?


----------



## Arianrhod (Aug 11, 2016)

My, how things have changed since this thread was begun over nine months ago.  Really one only has to look at the difference between November '15 and January '16 to understand the futility of those screaming "FAILURE!!!!!11!", facts notwithstanding.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 11, 2016)

This whole percentage uninsured thing is a load of crap.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Obamacare has not hit the goals it said it would.

It was sold on lies and it continues to function on lies.

Can anyone refute that we still spend over 8,500 per person per year.  

Look at this....

U.S. Healthcare Spending On Track To Hit $10,000 Per Person This Year

We are headed to 10,000 per person per year.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh, and lest any of you get to fired up about costs.....

U.S. Health-Care Spending Is on the Rise Again

The national medical bill may be back to growing faster than gross domestic product. After five years of historically slow growth, new data show U.S. health-care spending accelerated significantly in 2014.

The analysis, from the Altarum Institute research group and based on preliminary government data, shows health spending increasing by 5 percent last year, compared to 3.6 percent in 2013. If confirmed by the final tally, health-care spending during 2014 would mark the biggest jump since before the recession.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2016)

1 of 3 people who did not have insurance before do have it now.

A new administration will make ACA into a medicare-style single payer system the services for which must be bid by the health care corporations.  Healthy market competition will drive down prices and improve services.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

dblack said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > From politifact:
> ...



And while I would agree...I still don't hear them talking about the realities of our current health care system.

We spend 8,500 per person per year.  That is a reality.  Many countries spend a great deal less.

Obamacare simply moves the burden around.

Everyone knows that many people who have it can't use it.

I Can’t Afford My Obamacare Deductible. Now What?

$5,731. That’s the average bronze plan deductible for individuals who purchase an Obamacare health insurance plan from HealthCare.gov, according to HealthPocket.com

We have a lot of people underemployed who need some type of coverage (and they want it) that does not break the bank.

How does anyone think that Obamacare, Single Payer, or As-Much-As-You-Want health care is going to work when, on average, a family of four is spending 34,000 per year on health care ?

There are some tough questions to be addressed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2016)

Sun Devil's protests have easily been answered.

Let's go ahead and get a medicare-style single payer system in place to afford to all accessible, affordable, and quality health care like the rest of the civilized western nations.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > another government failure.
> ...



Is this on a percentage basis or absolute numbers ?


----------



## dblack (Aug 12, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The most important thing in addressing health care is to recognize that we have two distinct problems, and they require different solutions. First we have a dysfunctional health care market that makes affordable health care impossible. Second, we have - and will always have - poor people who can't afford health care at all.

If the first problem is alleviated, the second is more manageable. It becomes a matter of maintaining a safety net for the poor.

If the first problem isn't resolved, the second is unsolvable. If prices continue to go up, none of us will be able to afford health care.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

dblack said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Please elaborate on the dysfunctionality.

I see an issue with to many artificial constraints.

I also see an unwillingness to accept the realities of mortality.  We spend way to much money on losing battles.


----------

